# The views of a self taught  computer inthusist



## flipper_88 (Apr 28, 2018)

I can remember back high school , I had a  huge number of these  entitled   brats due to  there parents owning Property in a middle/High income portion of  mid to northern  Bergen  County, New Jersey  mean while I road  a total of 50+ minutes round trip to Tenafly, New Jersey with a father and mother who guinanly  carted enough   to pay the extremely high  Bergen County,  New Jersey  . My father traveled a lot in order to support My  sister and i  through  secondary  and post secondary schooling, which the later of which I couldn't finish due to  Epilepsy and other Developmental / Learning Disadvantages.    The majority of my technical education through floundering and via  googling and making several newbie questions on forums  and getting  kicked from pillar  to frigging Post   on several , Linux and other Free and Open Source Software forums and Newsgroups  and getting  experienced  Linux/FOSS  and BSD users but I've also gained an inordinate amount of historical and  and currently relevant knowledge as it relation to the Information Technology / Information Systems Industry and respect people like you're  self and Virginia "Gini" Rometty the current Chief Executive Officer    of International  Business Machines (Big Blue/IBM).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm completely self-taught.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2018)

I had to go to a library, the internet didn't exist yet.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 30, 2018)

Chipper8827 said:


> I can remember back high school ...


In my last two years of high school, our high school got a computer (singular); it was a Commodore Pet 2001, with the square key board, and cassette tapes for storage.



> The majority of my technical education through floundering and via  googling ...



A good way to learn.  The trick is to google for good sources of technical education.  Google is not the knowledge itself; it is a directory that helps you find the knowledge.  Google is like the card catalog in a library.  By the way, Google (the company) was founded about 10 years after I finished my formal education.



> ... and making several newbie questions on forums  and getting  kicked ...



That is probably not a good way of learning.  Forums are a good place to get detailed technical problems answered; not a good way to learn the basics.  Unless what you ask on a forum is "what book should I read to learn about XXX".




> ... and respect people like ... Virginia "Gini" Rometty the current Chief Executive Officer    of International  Business Machines (Big Blue/IBM).


She's spelled Ginni.  I'm not sure I would describe her as "respected".  Rather on the contrary; I would describe her more as "derided", "ridiculed", "pitied", "misunderstood".  She is currently performing the next step of thoroughly ruining IBM.  In her defense, the problems of IBM have existed long before she became CEO (although her 35-year career contributed to some of these problems), and she has no way of solving them.  Perhaps her role will eventually be described by history similar to the captain of the Titanic: while her actions didn't help prevent the disaster, and while other forces were bigger contributing factors in creating it, she honorably presided over the sinking of a great ship.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 2, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I had to go to a library, the internet didn't exist yet.



The library had computers before i had one. I used to go look up Playstation1 Gameshark codes on theirs.


----------

